# Not having a good pic day :( 911 C4S.



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Sun neglected to make an appearance today, so no cool backlit photos this time :bawling:


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

rumratt said:


> Wow... Nice.


 

Btw, when will you change that avatar! It's freaking me out, along with bonos... Want me to make you a nice one?


----------



## Clarke (Oct 21, 2002)

rost12 said:


> Sun neglected to make an appearance today, so no cool backlit photos this time :bawling:


Poor baby ! Of course you still came up with some beauties:thumbup:


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

Yeah, looks like a not good day ...

 

You can't control the sun yet? :dunno: 

:angel: 


-


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> Yeah, looks like a not good day ... You can't control the sun yet? :dunno:


It isn't. It's raining  And no, my oven mitts get burned


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Clarke said:


> Poor baby ! Of course you still came up with some beauties:thumbup:


Who's the baby, me?  And thanks


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

rost12 said:


> It isn't. It's raining  And no, my oven mitts get burned


It's been raining like Seattle here for the last three weeks ... so we are having a "normal" summer here.

A ride in a C4S would however, make all of those woes go away. Quickly. 

-


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

BTW, what lenses are you using for all of the Porkchop pics? Bought anything new lately? :dunno:

I just got an EF 1.4x II (to use with the 70-200 2.8 *L* ) and I like it.

-


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> BTW, what lenses are you using for all of the Porkchop pics? Bought anything new lately? :dunno:


I used 28-70 for this shoot... I dropped my wide angle  :bawling:  :bawling: so it's off for a repair estimate. And nope, haven't bought anything camera related lately... but I'm eyeing that 15mm fisheye  Maybe with my next bonus, it's not "L" though.

I'm also looking into getting something like this... If I do get it, it's not only my lenses that will be in danger but both camera and the car, hehe.


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> A ride in a C4S would however, make all of those woes go away. Quickly.


No driving the porker in rain :nono: But yeah, it helps otherwise


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

rost12 said:


> I used 28-70 for this shoot... I dropped my wide angle  :bawling:  :bawling: so it's off for a repair estimate. And nope, haven't bought anything camera related lately... but I'm eyeing that 15mm fisheye  Maybe with my next bonus, it's not "L" though.


Isn't your wide angle 16-35 *L* ? And you DROPPED it! :wow:

Ouch.

I got to use a 14 2.8 *L* a few weeks ago. I won't be buying one ... Fisheye is the right word, even with the 1.6 crop factor. Nice glass, but I don't need that short of a lens.

Anyway, great night pics with the 28-70!

-


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Patrick 520iAT said:


> Ouch.
> 
> I got to use a 14 2.8 *L* a few weeks ago. I won't be buying one ... Fisheye is the right word, even with the 1.6 crop factor. Nice glass, but I don't need that short of a lens.


I didn't. It dropped itself  Had the camera on a tripod, and I guess the floor wasn't even and tripod's legs weren't moved apart enough... I leave it, turn around to get something from the car and hear a "clunk". Oops. Thank god the camera seems to be fine.

What was wrong with 14mm? Too distorted? Then the 15mm Fisheye should be even more so  I've been lusting after a fisheye for some time now, even though its application is very limited I still love the dramatic effect it provides, and should be fun for macro photography also.


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

rumratt said:


> :eeps:


 :fingers:


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

rost12 said:


> Sun neglected to make an appearance today, so no cool backlit photos this time :bawling:


Yeah, you're right, without backing sunlight, these pictures are terrible. So terrible, I'll save them for posterity, to remind me of the day *rost12* posted ugly-ass pics of his Porsche without backlighting. In fact, this is such a flagrant offense that I'll make an exception and stick these pictures in the BMW screensaver folder so I can be reminded every day of what terrible photography looks like. :tsk:

When are you going to update your Web site with high-res wallpaper?! :thumbup:


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

FenPhen said:


> Yeah, you're right, without backing sunlight, these pictures are terrible.


Stop making fun of me, y'all! I do feel that with that shot of my M5 I set myself a higher standard that I've failed to reach today  Anyway... I was actually working on a page for my car pics yesterday. It's moving along... slowly :eeps:


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

FenPhen, just for you: huge pic of a JLo butt  ~400kbs for 1280x1024 screens... about as high as I can go.


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

rost12 said:


> FenPhen, just for you: huge pic of a JLo butt  ~400kbs for 1280x1024 screens... about as high as I can go.


 :bow: How about in color? 

/demanding


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

When I find a colour pic that I find suitable to be used as a wallpaper, I'll be sure to post it. Untill then, trust my taste  Hehe, seriously, it doesn't look as good in colour... I'll see if I can make it better.


----------



## SONET (Mar 1, 2002)

rost12 said:


> When I find a colour pic that I find suitable to be used as a wallpaper, I'll be sure to post it. Untill then, trust my taste  Hehe, seriously, it doesn't look as good in colour... I'll see if I can make it better.


Color?! Black and white is what makes it so nice. Very nice shot - I like the composition. :thumbup:

--SONET


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

rost12 said:


> When I find a colour pic that I find suitable to be used as a wallpaper, I'll be sure to post it. Untill then, trust my taste  Hehe, seriously, it doesn't look as good in colour... I'll see if I can make it better.


I don't use it as wallpaper. It just goes in the My Pictures screensaver (no icons or any other clutter). I think the color version of it (the one in your original post) looks pretty good.


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

hey Rost...

dare i ask what time you got up today to snap those pictures? i don't think i've ever seen First Canadian Place without a lineup of taxis. 

we probably crossed paths..i was getting home from a stag early this morning. 

BTW - nice pictures!


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

ChrisTO said:


> dare i ask what time you got up today to snap those pictures?


Kinda late, around 5:30 am  And that sure sounds like a nice stag, eh?


----------



## ChrisTO (Jan 24, 2002)

:wow: that's dedication for the perfect photo opp. i guess no cops around at that hour.



rost12 said:


> Kinda late, around 5:30 am  And that sure sounds like a nice stag, eh?


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

ChrisTO said:


> :wow: that's dedication for the perfect photo opp. i guess no cops around at that hour.


4 po-po patrolling the neighborhood  I wanted to get the car on the sidewalk for some kewl shots, but dropped that idea after one drove by me eyeing me carefully...


----------



## mattboy012 (Jun 8, 2004)

Man, those pictures are really impressive. _How_ do you make your pictures turn out so perfect? I just purchased a Canon PowerShot S1 IS in hopes of taking magnificant pictures, but, none are turning out half as perfect as yours. Do you edit the pictures on your computer? Change the manual settings on the camera? (if so, which ones?) I'm sure we'll all appreciate your photo-taking tips.


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

mattboy012 said:


> _How_ do you make your pictures turn out so perfect?


Well, I can show the originals of those shots... they're far from perfect  Sure, you need some basis to work with, such as more or less correct exposure, composition and good focus, but to make my pics truly shine I always have to do some post-processing in Photoshop. Contrast adjustment, cropping, levels, curves, de-saturation, colour adjustment, etc. The process needed works out to be different for each photograph, so I don't have a guideline that works every time... Typically I just go by what I think would look good. The biggest "secret" is Adobe Photoshop itself, and I'm just touching the surface of its capabilities.

And yes, I use manual modes on my 10D, but nothing special... Aperture setting to the maximum available, shutter speeds of above 60 for handheld shots and as long as needed for tripod shots. That's about it...

In reality, lighting and composition are the most important factors in photography, in my opinion. I have a friend who takes amazingly artistic and creative photos with her 2 decade old film camera with manual focus... Just cause she has an eye for it and uses light and composition to her advantage. There are some photographs where the equipment used is a limiting factor, and I guess these one are from that category, since I need a good lens and sensor to keep the pics sharp, need a tripod and the ability to set longer exposure times as well as remote shutter trigger (timed delay also works for longer exposures, if you simply push the button on the camera you will shake the camera resulting in worse quality). But hey, there's a lot more to photography than simply parking a clean car on the street and taking hi-res photos of it 

The best advice I can give is whatever you're trying to do, do it more often  I've been tinkering around with cameras for 6 years now, and it is only recently that I started taking some photographs that I am somewhat proud of.

Man, it sure doesn't take much to make me talk, does it? Whew.


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

rost12 said:


> Sun neglected to make an appearance today, so no cool backlit photos this time :bawling:


OUTSTANDING!!! That is one beautiful car, and :thumbup: :thumbup: 
on the photography!


----------

